# Coors Brewing CO. anti gun???



## k9popo

I just wanted to set those who are doing the anti Coors thing because Coors is "anti gun" straight.

A buddy of mine called me today and told me a co worker of his was ridiculed because he is a Coors drinker and it almost came down to a straight up fist fight.

Has anyone else heard such garbage? Pete Coors owner, CEO of coors is pro sportsman and has always been.

Heres a link to the NRA commercial for Pete Coors.

http://www.nraila.org/multimedia/mmplayer_set.aspx?ID=47

Thanks for letting me go off for a minute.
K9


----------



## k9popo

Sorry and thanks for the move....Newbie


----------



## refuse2follow

I have never herd that bout Coors but i have herd many times that Anheuser Busch supports anti gun laws.


----------



## ownmorebone181

Its funny AB is a sponsor of Buckmaster, Rock Mountain Elk Found. Ducks Unlimited. Cant figure out why they would be anti gun. I wont drink anything but AB anywho, they make weiser, which is the king of beers


----------



## NMP

I believe that AB tried to sponsor the ASA and was refused. A friend of mine said that he witnessed this first hand last year.


----------



## Cuthbert

Never heard of Coors being anti gun at all. I won't drink their beer because they're anti-union. They forced a strike back in the 70's to break the union so they could hire scabs. I think it was the longest strike in U.S. History.


----------



## Joel C

Cuthbert said:


> Never heard of Coors being anti gun at all. I won't drink their beer because they're anti-union. They forced a strike back in the 70's to break the union so they could hire scabs. I think it was the longest strike in U.S. History.



They could offer free beer and guns on every street corner and I still wouldn't drink their beer (well maybe :wink I prefer my beers a little darker...go GUINESS! :darkbeer:


----------



## refuse2follow

ownmorebone181 said:


> Its funny AB is a sponsor of Buckmaster, Rock Mountain Elk Found. Ducks Unlimited. Cant figure out why they would be anti gun. I wont drink anything but AB anywho, they make weiser, which is the king of beers


Most major breweries in america have welcome hunters signs in and around bar when huntin season rolls around so goin by that i geuss none of them support anti gun laws based on that logic.


----------



## MonzaRacer

*well for the most part,,,*

I will get slammed, brow beat and pretty much hated for this view but I dont think Unions are the answer anymore. Back when the worker had NO rights except to show up and work regardless they were needed.
I watched a large family buisness in southern Indiana get hooked as the factory union got "permission" to unionize the dealerships for that product they sold.
And when the union comes in and tells a buisness owner he HAS to pay twice the pay, full benefits and the employeee could say no or I wont work or I want to take off for no reason with full pay and not use vacation. That family buisness took 25 yrs to rebuild and the company they sold for went bankrupt.
dont get me wrong I will never say every union worker is a rat or money hungry or anyof that.
The problem is when a union says that an unskilled person doing $10 an hour work will be paid $30 plus benefits or they wont work,,,hhmmmm wonderwhy we have to pay a lot for *somethings* and get crap quality.
again union used to be the best thing around ,then they got corrupt, then they got cleaned up for the most part. And now some jobs just dont need them.
A friend of mine figured up what he got to pay for in his undustry in 18 yrs of dues, the union neverdid anything for him and friends but tell them when to strike. They may have brought coffee and food to strike but he lost 3 differnt houses and his good cars and filed bankruptcy once because of it.
He fianlly got a college degree and left that job/union and now makes good money and is rebuilding his credit.
I also see people working in a factory with no union bringing home the same take home as others who work in union jobs.
My father worked in a government job, was injured here at the base and had to recover from a crushed foot, he got a job replacemnt and training, and the union helped with getting him that (they never paid anything, they just put pressure on the employer) after a few years his work told his worth and he dropped the union.
when they did the early out he took it and his co worker did too. My dad wound up with more money i long run and his coworker couldnt get same job dad did because his union had to come with him and the contractor is non union.
It seems to me that some (and I say some) union workers are not that good and need some big organization pulling for them.
I also see "union" workers making $100k+ and ***** that they dont have neough money to do anything. Live in mansions compoared to whatI ever lived in. Drive cars I will only dream of, heck when a family has 3 or 4 cars and they total up to between $75k and $100k and ***** they are broke and need a new contract or raise.
I tend to not see where they deserve more they need to learn to spend properly.
My dad had a decent house, bought a new truck every 3 to 5 yrs, had food on table and money in bank and NEVER had anymore help except his 2 hands and his brains and workethic to continue on after leaving a union.
Oh as a mechanic some previous union factory workers think they are techs want union representation, but hink that they are better than me or atleast deserve more than me.
A large union fell apart a few years ago as only the top 2%to5% part makes anything from it and the little guys get the shaft and starve.
Again I am not saying all union workers are bad but I see some union work that is worse than my 13 yr old niece could do. And they get the same money the actuall hard workers get,,its not fair.
Good luck and bash me all you want.


----------



## Punch_Free4L

Joel C said:


> They could offer free beer and guns on every street corner and I still wouldn't drink their beer (well maybe :wink I prefer my beers a little darker...go GUINESS! :darkbeer:


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## annolynke

about 15 years ago Coors was accused of being anti gay, because they would not support a gay rights bill that was an affirmative action bill for gays
at the time coors had a very liberal employment practices, that said they would not discrimiate against anyone 

I dont know what brought on the anti gun thing, but I bet it is the same kind of thing. Coor probably wouldnt suport a bill so are being made out as anti gun.


----------



## Cuthbert

annolynke said:


> about 15 years ago Coors was accused of being anti gay, because they would not support a gay rights bill that was an affirmative action bill for gays
> at the time coors had a very liberal employment practices, that said they would not discrimiate against anyone
> 
> I dont know what brought on the anti gun thing, but I bet it is the same kind of thing. Coor probably wouldnt suport a bill so are being made out as anti gun.


Don't know where you got your info on "liberal employment practices", but coors isn't a place that has liberal anything. Employees are to my knowlege still required to take lie detector tests and can have their lockers searched at any time without their knowledge. I would have to say that if you work at coors and you wanted to continue to work at coors, you should keep your orientation under your hat if it isn't strictly hetero. The coors family are the founders of the heritage foundation. If you want to get a sense of their politics you might start to look somewhere to the right of mussolini.


----------



## Yellowfin

Cuthbert said:


> Never heard of Coors being anti gun at all. I won't drink their beer because they're anti-union. They forced a strike back in the 70's to break the union so they could hire scabs. I think it was the longest strike in U.S. History.


And that's a bad thing? 

_US Unions attempt to Sabotage Chinese Competition_
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117985543478311055.html?mod=rss_whats_news_asia


> BEIJING -- U.S. labor leaders, taking a new approach to the challenges of globalization, plan to work more closely with their Chinese counterparts in hopes of raising wages and working standards in the country and thereby easing the competitive pressure on American workers.


There's a confession right there of what unions do.


But anyway, I guess I don't know how my beer companies of choice stand--Abita and Shiner--but I'm thinking they're probably pro-hunting.


----------



## Cuthbert

Yellowfin said:


> And that's a bad thing?
> 
> _US Unions attempt to Sabotage Chinese Competition_
> http://online.wsj.com/article/SB117985543478311055.html?mod=rss_whats_news_asia
> 
> 
> There's a confession right there of what unions do.
> 
> 
> 
> So let me get this straight. You're against the middle class. Unregulated capitalism is it's own watch dog. :loco:
> 
> Don't come crying when your job gets outsouced.
> 
> Sorry about getting off topic, but that company makes me furious.


----------



## Yellowfin

Cuthbert said:


> So let me get this straight. You're against the middle class. Unregulated capitalism is it's own watch dog. :loco:
> 
> Don't come crying when your job gets outsouced.
> 
> Sorry about getting off topic, but that company makes me furious.


Interesting you should say that. Can you tell me what's happened to jobs at GM? How about DuPont? Russel Mills? Champion? US Steel? And why, might I ask, have Mercedes, Honda, Toyota, and Hyundai moved to Alabama instead of areas where unions are prevalent? Unions don't keep jobs from going away, they guarantee that they will. They cause a double whammy from the fact that in many cases the politicians they support are also heavily lobbied by environmental activists who are in the business of shutting down businesses. 

How exactly are driving businesses away and raising prices as well as supporting corrupt politicians in any way favorable to the middle class?


----------



## bigman5

Mr. monzaracer you are so wrong about unions, one you cry about the wages union workers want, when rich companys are no better they want to pay cheap wages and still charge high prices for there products, i have bought products made in japan, tawain, china, mexico and the quality of these products are JUNK! U.S.A. makes quality goods, I have seen workers hurt on jobs and lie there because the boss is screaming at the men not to stop working. I have seen many men get hurt at work and when the doctor releases them to go back to work get fired as soon as the doctor had given him his release. i have seen guys with emergencys at home ask to leave work and told they will be fired if they leave. ( one mans wife was in a car accident and they did not want him to leave till they where later notified she died.Then it was ok. how would you like to work in over 100 deg. temps with out a heat break for 12 to 16 hr.or with out a lunch break. or have a boss that does not like you because you can`T do the work another man can do and constantly yell scream and some cases actually physically hit the worker.I work construction and i have seen all this happen plus more because the union that was there was not strong enough to stop this until they merged with a bigger more powerfull union which now has made this job a much better and tolerable place to work, unions are good and i appreciate what they do do for us workers.


----------



## BukWild

If unions are driving businesses away, then why when they go elsewhere(mexico or china) don't they lower their prices, oh yea, because it is an excuse to gouge Americans for more money, blame it all on the unions, well if those places are that much less expensive to produce their product, then drop your prices.
And for that matter, most outsourced jobs were not union anyway, like all the computer or customer service employees that lose their jobs to India! Every time I call a company anymore it seems I speak with a person from the middle-east!
:angry:


----------



## bigman5

now that you ticked me off! why don`t you blame you own goverment for some of the so called high wages union workers are after example buy a house and probally pay a good bit for it, you pay sales tax on it, then you have to pay ridiculos property tax rates. every year or lose your home, you pay income tax, state tax, city or local tax, sales tax on everything you buy,gasoline tax on every gallon of gas you buy and most of us have to drive to work,plus the outrages cost of gasoline. school taxes even if you don`t have childeren,we are being taxed to death, plus most jobs you now have to co-pay for health insurance and put away for your own retirement. it just seems to go on and on so don`t cry about the wages american workers deserve.


----------



## critter_catcher

I know a job where you don't have to worry about unions, don't have to worry about losing your job, pays for your education, gives you free health care (including family members), and life insurance, paid vacation..........LOL


----------



## Liquidmaps

Cuthbert said:


> Don't know where you got your info on "liberal employment practices", but coors isn't a place that has liberal anything. Employees are to my knowlege still required to take lie detector tests and can have their lockers searched at any time without their knowledge. I would have to say that if you work at coors and you wanted to continue to work at coors, you should keep your orientation under your hat if it isn't strictly hetero. The coors family are the founders of the heritage foundation. If you want to get a sense of their politics you might start to look somewhere to the right of mussolini.


I will disagree with that. 

http://www.snopes.com/business/alliance/coors.asp#coors

I have realtives that work for Coors, and they are very gay friendly, and not nazi-like. Yes, anybody could get searched based on probable violations of company rules, much like any company in the US today. No one has ever had a locker search on my Uncles shift in the several decades he worked there. Only poeple who left the company, or died or stuff like that have had the lockers opened (to clean out) by the company. BTW, as far as the anti-gay thing, are you aware that Dick Cheneys Gay daughter is/was (I do not know status as of today) the corporate relations manger, and, as stated in the snopes blurb, Scott Coors is gay. 
Coors is considered a Conservative leaning company, and far from any musollini type. Its beer is still thin, and I consider it a soft drink, but it is hardly an anti-gun outfit (my uncle can find no donations to any anti-gun groups outright), and it is more gay freindly than most companies in the US.
BTw, my uncle is gay, and he has never taken any crap from the Coors company, and he was always open about it, even at work. 
Coors is considered right wing enough to be target of leftist BS trying to help create disent and help the leftists "take back this country". 
Also, the founding of the heritage foundation was in 1973. A lot has changed since then, and coors does not sit and control it like it was a puppet. That foundation has evolved quite a bit on its own and with the inclusion of more donors and supervisory personell.


----------



## carlosii

Cuthbert said:


> Never heard of Coors being anti gun at all. I won't drink their beer because they're anti-union. They forced a strike back in the 70's to break the union so they could hire scabs. I think it was the longest strike in U.S. History.


Actually I think there was a processing plant in Iowa, Hormel or something like that, that went on a lot longer.
As far as that goes, Fred Bear's archery company was run out of Michigan when they tried to ramp up production and brought in a bunch of auto workers from Detroit. That was also a long and vicious strike that literally destroyed the community of Grayling and probably the Bear company as well.


----------



## littleyellow

No thinks critter catcher.....I don't like the vacation plan offered by the firm Bush & Cheney. A free trip to Iraq followed up by a trip to Iran filled with days of beautiful fireworks just doesn't sound too appealing to me.

That being said...I appreciate all that you and the others like you do. My cousin ships out for his second Iraq tour this month. Don't like it but it is what he wants to do. Thank you for your service.

As for the rest of you.....you are focusing on the unions..exactly what the business community wants you to do. Sure Unions have some bad traits but what organization doesn't. The fact is CEO's are solely to blame...well them and us as shareholders. Have any of you looked at CEO pay lately. Hell you could cut their pay in half and be able to pay every blue collar worker $25 an hour....at some companies at least. ABC/Disney/ESPN is one of the worst. Don't focus on the Unions...FOCUS ON THE TOP...IT ALL FLOWS FROM THE TOP.


----------



## Takeum

I agree,,, I am currenly working at the world hub at FedEX in Memphis Tn. We do mail for UPS, USPS, DSL, and just about every mail carrier out there,, Yet I get paid cheap labor rates when doing Government work for US Mail,, We are Government controlled now because of the terrorist and airline problem,,, We just about have to pull down our pants everytime we step nto an Airport and go out,,,FedEX is anti Union except when it comes to the Pilots where they last year had a 14% increase in pay while grunts like we Mail sorters got 1%.... people say we couldn't afford to become Unionized,, But I'm thinking after this years Purple promise of 0%. We can't afford NOT to become Unionized,,, FedEx is more interested in taking over China now, then to give their employee's any kind of Pension plan..... Not only did FedEX start delivering to China over this past year,, But Now we have several hubs there already delivering mail to most major cities there,,.,,,, All at the cost to the local workers here in the US...


----------

